#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Bangkok 1 Bedroom Apartment for rent

## dirtydog

Ok, first up these are not my photos, I had to steal them from the website due to within a few minutes of moving into the apartment it looked like a rock band and its entourage was staying there, yep, the place was a mess.

Now I needed to rent a 1 bed apartment in Bangkok for a while and with my fantastic limited knowledge of Bangkok decided to look on the net, here I found sivalaiplace.com, got to admit I didn't realise it was so out of the way, seems to be on a housing house estate so you need to send the security guard out to get you a taxi every time you want to go out, this is a bit of a pain and I am pretty sure they put a surcharge on it, anyway this place is great if you brought your own car, covered parking and everything else you need.

The 1 bedroom apartment was I think around 30k baht for the month, nicely furnished, 2 air-cons. nicely fitted out kitchenette and bathroom, all in all can only fault its location, has a swimming pool and tennis courts and everything is really really clean.







168 Isaraphab soi 33, Isaraphab road, Thra Pra, Bangkok-Yai

----------


## Chairman Mao

Looks pretty poor for 30k p/m.

----------


## Satonic

That's ridiculously overpriced at 30k.

----------


## klong toey

This is the going rate for a mid range condo.
Monterey Place Condo for Rent in Bangkok, Sukhumvit 16
http://bangkokcityproperties.com/ind...emid=1&id=1238

----------


## Begbie

^Obviously having a bit of trouble letting, odd as it right next to Queen Sirikit Convention Centre MRT not Asok. Maybe the washing machine in the bathroom is a deal killer.

----------


## Satonic

You can get a condo, 1 bed, equal to or even nicer than the one mentioned in the OP for 15-20k and that's lower to mid Sukhumvit. Going out towards on nut make that 10-15k. Head out to Lad Phrao or Ratchada etc 8 - 14k.

Edit - I will add that is by searching and navigating Thai websites. For example http://www.ddproperty.com/

----------


## Dillinger

Youve been done over like a kipper. You can get 3 studios right next to th BTS for that dough, with televisions in them too

----------


## Begbie

> Youve been done over like a kipper. You can get 3 studios right next to th BTS for that dough, with televisions in them too


Lets be fair, if it was short term, say for only one month, then you'd expect to pay about three times the normal rent.

----------


## Dillinger

You can get a really nice serviced appartment with lush carpets, bath, big LCD and in a better location for 30k a month

----------


## Gerbil

For fuck's sake Dog! You run a forum full of expats (and scumbags) living in Bangkok, didn't you think to read the fucking board? (or post for suggestions)

Edit: Whoops. Uhhmmm... this isn't a disguised advertorial for them is it?  :bunny3:

----------


## klong toey

> ^Obviously having a bit of trouble letting, odd as it right next to Queen Sirikit Convention Centre MRT not Asok. Maybe the washing machine in the bathroom is a deal killer.


I know its 2 minutes Thai walking speed to the MRT,motorbike taxi outside good views  rent has always been fairly cheap there for the area.

----------

